# برنامج ينقل الخرائط من الاوتوكاد إلى جوجل إيرث



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم​ 
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات​ 

الزملاء الافاضل الأعزاء ...

لا يزال برنامج Google Earth مستخدماً فى العديد من التطبيقات التى تتزايد يوماً بعد يوم فى مجالات كثيرة ومختلفة ومن أهمها بالطبع مجال الهندسة المساحية وكثيرا ما نحتاج فى مجالنا هذا لتحويل الخرائط والمخططات المساحية بل وبعض تصميمات الطرق أيضاً التى تم رسمها على برنامج الأوتوكاد إلى برنامج Google Earth لدعم إتخاذ قرارات كثيرة تفيد مشاريعنا المساحية. 

من اجل ذلك قمت - بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى - بعمل برنامج KML_Machine V1 الذى يقوم بتحويل ملفات الأوتوكاد من النوع DXF إلى ملفات برنامج Google Earth من النوع KML وبذلك يمكن رؤية الرسومات والخرائط والمخططات المرسومة بواسطة برنامج الأوتوكاد على الصور الفضائية لبرنامج Google Earth.

أحب فى هذا المقام وقبل أن استرسل فى شرح البرنامج أن أنوه إلى أن:
الزميل الفاضل الدكتورالمهندس/ أحمد إبراهيم حطاب استاذ مشارك المساحة الجيوديسية بكلية الهندسة ببورسعيد له برنامج إسمه PADGE لإسقاط لخرائط المساحية من أوتوكاد الى جوجل ايرث مباشرة دون اللجوء الي خطوات وسيطه ، فالدكتور أحمد له فضل السبق فى هذا المجال وله منى كل إحترام وتقدير.


عوداً إلى برنامجى KML_Machine V1 :
تبدو واجهة المستخدم للبرنامج كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية:




 

فكرة البرنامج بسيطة للغاية ...
الصورة التالية بها خريطة لجزء من طريق الرياض – مكة المكرمة فى المملكة العربية السعودية حفظها الله:






​ 
هذه الخريطة تم رفعها مساحيا ووضعها على برنامج الأوتوكاد وعُملت بعض الإضافات والتصميمات المكتبية والمطلوب الآن نقل هذه الخريطة إلى برنامج Google Earth لدراسة الإضافات والتصميمات على صور الاقمار الصناعية لدعم إتخاذ قرارات مختلفة حقلية ومكنبية.

برنامج KML_Machine V1 يحول هذه الخريطة إلى برنامج Google Earth لتبدو كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية:





​ 

إستخدام البرنامج أيضا بسيط للغاية ...
فهو لا يتعدى الضغط على ثلاثة مفاتيح فى النافذة الرئيسية للبرنامج ولكن اهم خطوة يجب ان تعرفها وتجيدها هى خطوة تعريف نظام الإحداثيات الذى رسمت فيه الخريطة فى برنامج الأوتوكاد 

ولتوضيح هذا الأمر أقول بعون الله:
المثال السابق عبارة عن خريطة لطريق فى مدينة الرياض وهى مرسومة بإحداثيات النظام الوطنى المحلى السعودى المسمى (عين العبد) ، هذا جيد ... ولكن برنامج KML_Machine V1 
لا يعرف هذه المعلومة ، كما أن برنامج Google Earth لن يقبل أبداً فى ملف الـ KML إلا الإحداثيات الجغرافية للنظام العالمى WGS-84 اى خطوط الطول وخطوط العرض.

إذن يجب أن تكون هناك وسيلة يعرف بها برنامج KML_Machine V1 نظام الإحداثيات الذى رُسمت فيه خريطة الأوتوكاد حتى إذا ما قرأ أى إحداثى من ملف DXF يستطيع تحويله إلى الإحداثيات الجغرافية للنظام العالمى WGS-84 وحفظه فى ملف الـ KML الذى يقبله برنامج Google Earth وساعتها فقط يمكن رؤية نفس الخريطة تماماً على الصور الفضائية لبرنامج Google Earth.


إذا وجدنا هذه الوسيلة فسوف يمكننا إستخدام البرنامج فى اى بلد وفى أى مكان على الكرة الأرضية لأنها ستضمن حتما تحويل إحداثيات ملف الأوتوكاد DXF إلى نظيره KML فى أى مكان على سطح الأرض.​ 

فما هى هذه الوسيلة إذن ... ؟​ 
الإجابة أبسط من السؤال نفسه:
الوسيلة التى يعرف بها برنامج KML_Machine V1 نظام الإحداثيات الذى رُسمت فيه خريطة الأوتوكاد هى بالتاكيد تعريف هذا النظام للبرنامج عن طريق نافذة تعريف نظام الإحداثيات التى تظهر لك إذا ضغطت على مفتاح Define / Load System فى النافذة الرئيسية للبرنامج.

الصورة التالية توضح نافذة تعريف نظام الإحداثيات وقد عرفتُ فيها نظام عين العبد فى منطقة الرياض التى تقع فى الشريحة رقم 38 ( Zone 38 ) :





​ 
ولكن إنتبه ... 
فإن معاملات التحويل التى وضعتها فى الصورة السابقة دقتها تتراوح من 5 – 8 متر وهذا يعنى ان الخريطة التى سيتم تحويلها من الأوتوكاد إلى Google Earth بإستخدام هذه المعاملات ستقع بعيدة عن موقعها الحقيقى بمسافة تتراوح من 5 – 8 متر وكلما كانت معاملات التحويل المستخدمة دقيقة كلما كانت نتيجة التحويل دقيقة والعكس بالعكس (تذكر هذا دائماً).

ورغم ذلك لا تحزن إن كنت لا تستطيع عمل أرصاد GPS لمنطقة المشروع ثم تستنتج منها معاملات تحويل دقيقة للمشروع . أقول لك لا تحزن ففى كتيب شرح البرنامج صفحة 24 أشرح لك كيف تنزل رسوماتك وخرائطك بدقة فى مكانها الصحيح حتى لو إستعملت معاملات تحويل تقريبية وغير دقيقة تماماً

وهنا قد يسألنى أحد الزملاء الأفاضل فيقول:
لقد لاحظت من نافذة تعريف النظام فى برنامجك KML_Machine V1 أنه يمكنك تعريف إسقاط مركيتور الإسطوانى المستعرض Transverse Mercator TM فقط وانا من لبنان (مثلاً) ونظام الإسقاط المستخدم عندنا هو الإستريوجرافى Stereographic ، أو يقول أنا من بلاد المغرب ونظام الإسقاط المستخدم عندنا هو الإسقاط المخروطى Conical فكيف أتصرف فى هذه الحالة ؟

أقول له: إجابة سؤالك هذا تجده فى كتيب شرح البرنامج صفحة 20 
(روابط تحميل كتيب شرح البرنامج وأشياء أخرى مفيدة موجودة فى آخرالموضوع)

ومن باب الأمانة العلمية أقول أن البرنامج محدود بالإمكانيات التالية:
1- البرنامج يحول الكائنات الرسومية التالية فقط :
النقطة Point - الخط Line - الخط المركب Polyline - القوس Arc - الدائرة Circle - الكتابة Text فقط وهذا لأن إمكانيات برنامج جوجل إيرث فى الرسم لن تمكنك من اكثر من ذلك .

2- البرنامج لا يحول البلوكات Blocks ، ولكى تتحايل على هذا وتتمكن من تحويل البلوكات نفذ الأمر Explode أكثر من مرة على كل الرسمة - الخريطة ( Explode - All) 
قبل تحويلها لملف DXF حتى تتحول البلوكات إلى كائنات رسومية بسيطة من الانواع المذكورة فى البند رقم 1 .
ونقوم بتنفيذ الأمر Explode أكثر من مرة لأن هناك بلوكات Blocks تحتوى بداخلها على بلوكات أخرى وهكذا ، وإذا وجد البرنامج بلوك فى ملف الاوتوكاد DXF أثناء عملية التحويل يعطى تحذير فى قائمة الملاحظات والتحذيرات ويذكر إسم البلوك وفى أى سطر من ملف الـ DXF يوجد مثل:

Block entity found, it will be ignored - blocks must be exploded - block name: [BL] - Line No. 6718

* فى الرسالة السابقة إسم البلوك BL تجده مكتوب بين القوسين من النوع [ ] .
* رقم السطر فى ملف الـ DXF هو 6718 .

ملاحظة هامة:
التهشير Hatching يعتبر بلوك Block ويجب أن يعمل له Explode حتى يتم تحويله.

3- البرنامج لا يُحول كل ألوان الأوتوكاد إلى نظيرتها فى برنامج Google Earth نظرا للإختلاف الكبير بين نظامى الأرقام الكودية للألوان فى البرنامجين.
ولكن البرنامج يُحول ألوان الأوتوكاد الرئيسية الثمانية فقط وهى التى تجدها فى نافذة إختيار الألوان فى برنامج الأوتوكاد كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية :






​ 
وقد وضعت مستطيل أحمرمع سهم أحمر حول الألوان الثمانبة لتوضيحها فى الصورة السابقة.
لذا إذا أردت أن تظهر الوان خرائط الأوتوكاد فى Google Earth إستخدم الألوان الثمانية الموضحة
فقط ، لأن أى لون آخر غيرهم سيتم تحويله إلى اللون الأبيض.

والألوان وأرقامها (Index Color) فى برنامج الاوتوكاد هى:
* الاحمر (Red) ورقمه 1 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الاحمر.
* الأصفر (Yellow) ورقمه 2 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الأصفر.
* الأخضر (Green) ورقمه 3 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الأخضر.
* السماوى (Cyan) ورقمه 4 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون السماوى.
* الأزرق (Blue) ورقمه 5 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الأزرق.
* البنفسجى (Magenta) ورقمه 6 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون البنفسجى.
* الأبيض (White) ورقمه 7 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الأبيض.
* الرمادى (Gray) ورقمه 8 ويتحول فى Google Earth إلى اللون الأسود.

4- أى رسومات فى الـ Paper Space - Layout سيتم تجاهلها ولن يتم تحويلها لأن إحداثياتها تكون بالنسبة لورقة الطباعة وليست إحداثيات أرضية حقيقية.

5- الرمز & غير مسموح به فى إسم ملف ال DXF أو فى أى Text مكتوب داخل الملف نفسه وسيتم تحويل الرمز & تلقائيا ألى الرمز (شرطة سفلى _ Underscore) .

ورغم أنى إنتهيت من كتابة البرنامج منذ سنه وأربعة أشهر إلا اننى لم يتسع لى الوقت طوال هذه الفترة لإضافة اى إمكانيات جديدة نظرا لكثرة المشاغل والاعمال التى لاتكاد تنتهى ولكن للامانة العلمية أيضا كان البرنامج كافيا فى كل المشاريع التى إستخدمته فيها ولم احتاج لإمكانيات إضافية (حتى الآن على الأقل) وقد أوافيكم فى مشاركات تالية بصور لبعض تطبيقات البرنامج فى مشاريع فى مصر والسعودية إن تيسر الوقت. 


والآن حتى لا أطيل عليكم ، إليكم هذه الروابط المفيدة:
1- هذا رابط كتيب شرح البرنامج وهوملف PDF وحجمه 970 كيلو بايت وفيه معلومات مفيدة جداً.
http://www.4shared.com/document/oTD1Lzfu/KML_Machine_Manual.html

2- هذا رابط فيلم فيديو يشرح إستخدام البرنامج ، الفيلم مدته خمس دقائق تقريباً وحجمه 13 ميجا بايت.
http://www.4shared.com/video/yXjdplNU/KML_Machine_Video.html

3- هذا الرابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية Demo من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/qewiLlk0/How_To_Get_KML_Machine_V1.html

ملاحظة:
إذا ظهرت نافذة تحميل تلقائى ، أغلقها وإضغط على زر Download Now

وأخيراً:
تجدون فى المرفقات الملفين DXF و KML الذين إستخدمتهما فى المثال السابق.



سعدت بصحبتكم هذا الوقت القصير ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*نسيت بالامس أن اقول ملاحظة هامة**:*
*برنامج **KML_Machine V1** يقوم بالعملية العكسية لبرنامج **EarthCAD V2** المشروح فى هذا الرابط*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93465.html*​ 

*** فبرنامج **EarthCAD V2** يحول ملفات جوجل إيرث من النوع **KML** إلى ملفات اونوكاد من النوع **DXF*​ 
*** بينما برنامج **KML_Machine V1** يقوم يتحويل ملفات اوتوكاد من النوع **DXF** إلى ملفات جوجل إيرث من النوع **KML*​ 


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## fsfs (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ياباش مهندس جزاك الله خير .......... بس نبي انقوللكم شي يامهندسين برنامج الc3d يفعل مثل برنامج مهندس أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم واكثر ............. ومجانا


----------



## جمال الجيش (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
وشكرا للمنتدى الذي دوما يفاجئنا بالجديد
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااا مهندس احمد علي المجهود الرائع والله وحشتنا وكل سنة وانت طيب وماذا عن السعر


----------



## tahazzam (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وادعوا الله ان يبارك لك 
وان ينفع بك المسلمين 

اتمنى من الاخ fsfs ان يبذل قليلا من الجهد ويخبرنا كيف يفعل ذلك c3d
ان كان يعلم حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وبارك الله فيكم 
وأحسن الله إليكم 

الزميل الفاضل على فؤاد:
أنت معك رقم تليفونى فى السعودية - مرحبا بإتصالك فى أى وقت

الزميل الفاضل tahazzam :
أضم صوتى إلى صوتك فى سؤالك للزميل fsfs ان يبذل قليلا من الجهد ويخبرنا كيف يفعل ذلك c3d
ان كان يعلم حتى يستفيد الجميع 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذا جزء من طريق تحت التصميم فى شرق جده
ملف الاوتوكاد:​

 

صورة جوجل إيرث:​





طيعا الكتابة فى جوجل إيرث كلها أفقية ولا يمكن إمالتها كما فى الاوتوكاد​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 أغسطس 2010)

اخى مهندس احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - ماشاء الله علم ينتفع به خير إرث , ربنا ايزيدك ويوفقك لكل خير وينفع بك كل متعلم وجزاك الله كل خير ,فإن علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه اصبح من العلوم المفيدة والهامة.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## الرباطي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور يبشمهندس يس اريد برنامج تحويل الرسمة من جوجل ارث الى الاتوكاد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الرباطى
هذا رابط برنامج يحول خرائط جوجل إيرث إلى ملفات اوتوكاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93465.html​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## الساحق الاول (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير
http://www.4shared.com/document/l2c_ax9v/earthcad_manual.html


----------



## cad-cad (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يبشمهندس أحمد وكل عام وانت بخير

شوف حضرتك الصورة كل شي عال العال و تمام بس بيقولي ما فيش فلاشة طيب شو العمل :3:


----------



## cad-cad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل - أعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد فقد كانت عندى ظروف صعبة الأسبوع الماضى

أنصحك بتجربة البرنامج مع كمبيوتر آخر

وكل عام وأنتم بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكر لك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## cad-cad (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل - أعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد فقد كانت عندى ظروف صعبة الأسبوع الماضى
> ...



السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس احمد
انشاءالله الظروف الصعبة مرت على خير وان شاءالله تشوف كل الخير
لقد اخذت بنصيحتك ووضعت الفلاشة في جهاز اخر وحصلت على التقرير وارسلتو لكم على الايمايل
وشكرا:75:


----------



## khalid tawfig (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن نقل الخرائط إلي قوقل ايرث عن طريق برنامج civil 3d 
عن طريق الامر publish to google earth


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## محمد عسيل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
> ...


 

يوجد شرح هنا بالمنتدى بواسطة المهندس أشرف غنيم على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198840-11.html


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمد عسيل
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

راجعت الرابط الذى وضعته ووجدته لنقل الرسومات من جوجل إيرث إلى الاوتوكاد 
ولكن برنامجى يقوم بالعملية العكسية

أرجو أن توضح لى إن كنت قد فهمت خطأ

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## علي البزايعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا والى الامام


----------



## زهزوه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
إخواني الشرح موجود في الموضوع المثبت تطبيقات على civil 3D
هناك فيدو مسجل للمهندس أشرف غنيم درس رقم 11وغيرها من ادروس على الرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/WuZxaUVF/sharing.html?rnd=14
وشكراً


----------



## محمد عسيل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
*إخواني الشرح موجود في الموضوع المثبت تطبيقات على civil 3D*
*هناك فيدو مسجل للمهندس أشرف غنيم درس رقم 11وغيرها من ادروس على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/W...ng.html?rnd=14*
*وشكراً *​ :20: :75:


----------



## زهزوه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
عفواً إخواني هناك خطأ , الدرس 20 هو الذي يشرح تصدير الرسم من civil 3D إلى الجوجل إيرث , أما الدرس 11 يشرح كيفية إستيراد الصورة و السطح من جوجل إلى civil 3D
وشكراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## مساح عُماني143 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
الله يجزاك خير على العمل الذي تقوم به


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله جهودك أستاذ
بس جربت هذا البرنامج بنسبة للعراق,كان مقدار الزحف 10m و أكثر.
ممكن مساعدة : 
1-كيفية التعامل بنسبة للعراق مع format , datum.
2-تصحيح مقدار الزحف أي تقليص .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الزميل الفاضل ريبوار 

يجب تعريف نظام الإحداثيات المعمول به فى العراق للبرنامج
كما يجب أن تكون معاملات التحويل بين نظام العراق و wgs-84 دقيقة

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا احمد*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## pmc (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يا أخوان هناك برنامج اسمه
Global Mapper 10 
تستخدمه كبريات الشركات الهندسيه ، وهو مفكوك وتستطيع ان تقوم بتنزيله من النت وهو يعطيك نفس النتائج
مع تحياتي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ايوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يا اخى العزيز انشاءالله مكانك في الجنة الفردوس


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ورزقنا الله وإياك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## medhat abdo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسبى رضاك ربى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*وأنت أيضا جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elfaki (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم على هذا العمل الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## samirantre (25 يناير 2011)

جــــزاكم الله خيرا عن كل هذه الفوائد وفقكم الله


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 يناير 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## hs_hs360 (28 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم عاوز احمل البرنامج مش عارف


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## حسام عبد الله (12 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود المتميز ونتطلع للمزيد


----------



## احمدعيسىابوطه (18 مايو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعلكم زخر الامه وتاج للعلم..


----------



## Eng.saqer (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsamad (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## e_ m (14 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله عليك بس البرامج بفلوس الله المستعان وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## ثعيلي (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكراااا مهندس احمد علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## قمــــري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن نريد رابط تحميل البرنامج او توضع البرنامج على الصفحة​


----------



## sameh sahlop (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واثابك خير الجزاء شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## eccnw (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه


----------



## احمد نادي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ​


----------



## مساعد22 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

يابش مهندس جعل الله كل ماقمت به في موازين حسناتك ... ولكن ارجو ان تفيديني في الطريقة التي استطيع ان حصل فيها على برنامج earth cad او برنامج _KML_Machine_V1


----------



## youssryali (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## علي الحطامي (9 يناير 2012)

*اشكرك مهندس احمد على روحك الطيبة واضم صوتي لكما نريد المساعدة من fsfs*


----------



## عبد العظيم على (11 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حبيب مراد (20 يناير 2012)

يا أخي الكريم فقد أديت ووفيت جزاك الله عنا بكل خير و زاد علما تنفع به الأمة فنحن فقراء في العلم و الله و في أمس الحاجة إلى هذه التقنيات و تثبيتها فشكرا لك


----------



## binzeada (31 يناير 2012)

*تســـــــــــــــلم يا مهندس احمد سيد والف شكر على البرنامج الجميل واضم صوتي للشباب لاضافة معلومات عن برنامج c3d وكمان لو في احد عندو فكرة عن برنامج Trimble لتنزيل الخرائط على قوقل ايرث*
*انا عن نفسي بحاول اجمع معلومات وافيدكم ان شاء الله*
*ودمت يا مهندس احمد سيد*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafazoui (31 يناير 2012)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من مر على الموضوع أو شارك فيه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng a.mohsen (3 مارس 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssryali (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## نبيل فرغلى اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2012)

*تسلم اديك على البرنامج ونريد المزيد*


----------



## فادى حسب الله (3 مايو 2012)

بجد انت انسان مقرف والحمد العلم لا يورث لامثالك مقابل المال انت اردىء من ان تسأل لعنعة الله علي الظالمين ولعلمك وصلت لحل دون الرجوع لربرنامجك السخيف


----------



## فادى حسب الله (3 مايو 2012)

بجد انت انسان مقرف والحمد العلم لا يورث لامثالك مقابل المال انت اردىء من ان تسأل لعنة الله علي الظالمين ولعلمك وصلت لحل دون الرجوع لبرنامجك السخيف


----------



## bas1977 (5 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة خلوا هذا المنتدى للمساهمات المجانية التي تفيد الجميع وليس مجالا للتجارة والربح


----------



## كبل (6 مايو 2012)

ياريت تعطيني نسخة ديمو من الرنامج والف شكر عاى اليميل مشاهدة المرفق FlashKey.txt[email protected]


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (16 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر اخي


----------



## m.eid20000 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## m.eid20000 (3 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم *
الاخوة الافاضل هل هناك طريقه لمعرفة احداثيات موقع من على الجوجل ايرث بحيث اذا اغلقت الجوجل وتم فتح الجوجل مرة ثانيه ادخل الاحداثيات فيظر الموقع *


----------



## m.eid20000 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## troyegy (3 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد من حضراتكم برنامج الاسقاط kmlوهوبرنامج اسقاط قطعه من علي الاوتكاد واريد وضعها علي الجوجل ايرث


----------



## m.eid20000 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م هلال علي (25 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وبارك الله فيكم 
وأحسن الله إليكم


----------



## aal5alm (3 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا @ عاشت الايادي @ فعلا برنامج في منتهى الروئعة ومفيد


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (3 مايو 2013)

@جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء @


----------



## mhmuad (10 أكتوبر 2013)

طبعا يمكن لبرنامج سيفل ثري دي انا يقوم بذلك ...


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (10 أكتوبر 2013)

والله أن العلم لا يقدر بثمن 
رحم الله رجلا تعلم علما فعلمه ولم يبخل 
حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنِ الأعْمَشِ ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ ، عَنْ أَبِي كَبْشَةَ الأنْمَارِيِّ , قَالَ : ضَرَبَ لَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مَثَلَ الدُّنْيَا مَثَلَ أَرْبَعَةٍ : رَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا ، وَآتَاهُ مَالًا ، فَهُوَ يَعْمَلُ بِعِلْمِهِ فِي مَالِهِ ، وَرَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا ، وَلَمْ يُؤْتِهِ مَالًا , فَهُوَ يَقُولُ : لَوْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ آتَانِي مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ فُلانٌ , لَفَعَلْتُ مِثْلَ مَا يَفْعَلُ فُلانٌ ، فَهُمَا فِي الأجْرِ سَوَاءٌ ، وَرَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا ، وَلَمْ يُؤْتِهِ عِلْمًا ، فَهُوَ يَمْنَعُهُ مِنْ حَقِّهِ ، وَيُنْفِقُهُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ ، وَرَجُلٌ لَمْ يُؤْتِهِ اللَّهُ عِلْمًا ، وَلَمْ يُؤْتِهِ مَالًا , فَهُوَ يَقُولُ : لَوْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ آتَانِي مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ فُلانٌ ، لَفَعَلْتُ فِيهِ مِثْلَ مَا يَفْعَلُ فُلانٌ ، فَهُمَا فِي الْوِزْرِ سَوَاءٌ " .


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (16 مايو 2014)

برنامج الكلوبل مابريقوم بهذه العمليات بفعالية ودقة عالية


----------



## adel104 (17 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المجهود


----------



## farag kamel (8 يونيو 2014)

شكرا علي مجهوداتك العظيمة يا بشمهندس احمد ولا تحرمنا من برامجك المتميزة و المفيدة


----------



## ahdg1984 (15 يونيو 2014)

فين شرح السيفل فى النقل على جوجل ايرث


----------

